# advice



## printman (Apr 4, 2014)

hello from a new member.

I recently lost my partner and as a way to get over some of the stress went on holiday to the Philippines and loved it so going back in two weeks time with a view to retiring there but hard to get the real feel of how it would be to live there any views would be appreciated still have lots of things to find out i.e visas cost of living etc


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think at this stage the only advice I can give is to don't rush things, give it time. The allure of the Philippines can be very strong but it's not for everyone. And don't burn your bridges.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Thinking of a move here*



Gary D said:


> I think at this stage the only advice I can give is to don't rush things, give it time. The allure of the Philippines can be very strong but it's not for everyone. And don't burn your bridges.





printman said:


> hello from a new member.
> 
> I recently lost my partner and as a way to get over some of the stress went on holiday to the Philippines and loved it so going back in two weeks time with a view to retiring there but hard to get the real feel of how it would be to live there any views would be appreciated still have lots of things to find out i.e visas cost of living etc


Printman, Gary D gives good advice here. Don't rush in. Come here when you feel the time is right and do so several times and stay as long as possible each time. Beautiful place in many ways. But it is a very dangerous, underdeveloped, 3rd world country, seen clearly ONLY after spending enough time here for the new to wear off. Many move here. Some go home because of the stark difference from what they thought it would be like and what it really is. Still others (in your situation especially) get themselves killed here.

Come and have a great time here investigating. Stay away from Angeles City and the bar girls; and you will probably do just fine...


----------



## printman (Apr 4, 2014)

Gary D said:


> I think at this stage the only advice I can give is to don't rush things, give it time. The allure of the Philippines can be very strong but it's not for everyone. And don't burn your bridges.


Oh I am not rushing after this two weeks I want to stay longer I believe I can get a 2 month visa is that true? I have no plans other to retire in a warm climate jet lags comments about being killed were worrying tho I stayed in St Paublo last time and found the people so friendly I felt so safe


----------



## pigeonpete (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello printman; I am leaving for phillippines April 25. Coming back 5 may. where are you staying, I am from london orinally and may be looking at staying in the phillippines. could be we could meet up. Good luck pete.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

printman said:


> Oh I am not rushing after this two weeks I want to stay longer I believe I can get a 2 month visa is that true? I have no plans other to retire in a warm climate jet lags comments about being killed were worrying tho I stayed in St Paublo last time and found the people so friendly I felt so safe


Printman, you have a couple of choices. You can go in on the 30 day waiver and extend either at the airport on the way in or extend just before your 30 days are up, 7 days before would be good as you don't want to cut it too fine. The other option assuming you have time before your next trip is to get the 59 day visa from the Philippines embassy in London. It was cheaper and saves the hassle later.


----------



## printman (Apr 4, 2014)

*thanks*



Gary D said:


> Printman, you have a couple of choices. You can go in on the 30 day waiver and extend either at the airport on the way in or extend just before your 30 days are up, 7 days before would be good as you don't want to cut it too fine. The other option assuming you have time before your next trip is to get the 59 day visa from the Philippines embassy in London. It was cheaper and saves the hassle later.


That was helpful this trip will be 2 weeks with quick look at Thailand I might do the 59 day visa new year and decide if a permanent move is for me I work with a Filipino nurse and she cant say anything bad about the place apart form nurses wages.

I need to see what sorrt of money I need a month to have a good life style hopefully this trip will give me a better idea


----------



## printman (Apr 4, 2014)

pigeonpete said:


> Hello printman; I am leaving for phillippines April 25. Coming back 5 may. where are you staying, I am from london orinally and may be looking at staying in the phillippines. could be we could meet up. Good luck pete.


I am moving around doing 4 days Palawan 5 days St Pablo city then Singapore would be happy to meet up as I fly out of UK 26th April and leave Philippines 10th


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

printman said:


> That was helpful this trip will be 2 weeks with quick look at Thailand I might do the 59 day visa new year and decide if a permanent move is for me I work with a Filipino nurse and she cant say anything bad about the place apart form nurses wages.
> 
> I need to see what sorrt of money I need a month to have a good life style hopefully this trip will give me a better idea


A lot depend on circumstances. If you don't try and live a full western lifestyle £1000 per month would be a good starting point. You could live like a native for much less, just don't become ill.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Printman, you have a couple of choices. You can go in on the 30 day waiver and extend either at the airport on the way in or extend just before your 30 days are up, 7 days before would be good as you don't want to cut it too fine. The other option assuming you have time before your next trip is to get the 59 day visa from the Philippines embassy in London. It was cheaper and saves the hassle later.


Definitely better to do all the visas in your country before coming here. Going to immigration here sucks and you have to pay everyone! When I had to extend my visa one time, it ended up costing me almost double what I paid in the states. It was ridiculous!


----------



## pigeonpete (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi printman, Dont think it can happen as I am in cebu 26 april then carabao boracay for 5 days then back in cebu for 2 days fly back to aussie 5 may. maybe another time regards pete


----------



## printman (Apr 4, 2014)

PogiBaby said:


> Definitely better to do all the visas in your country before coming here. Going to immigration here sucks and you have to pay everyone! When I had to extend my visa one time, it ended up costing me almost double what I paid in the states. It was ridiculous!


Again thanks the Embassy in the UK has been quite helpful so far so I will take up your suggestion.

Any expats in Palawan or Cebu on this site?


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I agree with Gary D...don't rush it. I have been coming to the Philippines several times each year and every year for the past five years and each time I stay a little longer. I even made one trip to get off the beaten path of the more big city or touristy areas and just to see how the regular Filipino people live.

I have been to more than thirty of the bigger islands and have met countless dear friends all across the country.

My greatest eye opener and the trip that changed it all for me was the November 6th Super Typhoon that devastated the Tacloban area (as well as many other areas) but my primary focus was in Leyte. To make a long story short my company came here to see how many people we could assist. No matter where I traveled on that trip...no matter who I worked with, helped or talked to...the Philippine people were always smiling! They lost everything and they were still smiling! I knew they had no food or water, yet they invited me inside their makeshift shelters and offered me refreshments. Not wanting to disrespect them, I would graciously but modestly accept their offer, talk with them for a while before moving on to the next project.

That trip changed my life...my whole outlook on the human race...and I made my final decision on that day that this is the kind of place I want to live...these are the kind of people I want to be surrounded by.

I love my Philippine Girlfriend and I love the Philippines and God willing, I will be there permanently this November or December...

It certainly may not be for everyone but it is most certainly the place where I want to be.


----------



## printman (Apr 4, 2014)

pigeonpete said:


> Hi printman, Dont think it can happen as I am in cebu 26 april then carabao boracay for 5 days then back in cebu for 2 days fly back to aussie 5 may. maybe another time regards pete


Indeed I plan another fact finding visit later this year before I decide to live there or not enjoy your visit I went to Boracay last trip loved the place


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes I agree about the visa mess here. Don't for get you must have an onward ticket out of the Philippines too. But if you just stay a month at a time, I'm sure you have roundtrip ticket to show. Its good to meet up with at least a few expats too just to have a contact if needed.


----------



## printman (Apr 4, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I agree with Gary D...don't rush it. I have been coming to the Philippines several times each year and every year for the past five years and each time I stay a little longer. I even made one trip to get off the beaten path of the more big city or touristy areas and just to see how the regular Filipino people live.
> 
> I have been to more than thirty of the bigger islands and have met countless dear friends all across the country.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that I think that's why I want to consider living there don't think I have ever visited a place (and I have traveled a lot)where the people are so genuinely nice and happy despite the fact they are are poor on the whole.

On my last trip I was really surprised as a child came up and asked for money a rare event and next thing I knew the mum came over gave him a smack ( not that I approve of that) and said I am so sorry.

I know its hard to know what its like to live there from a few visits but so far its all plus and after next weeks trip will try one more longer visit.

Can anyone recommend agents that rent condos? I found loads Cebu but the area I love Palawan there seem to be none


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I agree with Gary D...don't rush it. I have been coming to the Philippines several times each year and every year for the past five years and each time I stay a little longer. I even made one trip to get off the beaten path of the more big city or touristy areas and just to see how the regular Filipino people live.
> 
> I have been to more than thirty of the bigger islands and have met countless dear friends all across the country.
> 
> ...


As many have said before....stay here a yr fulltime before u make decisions...not 3/months not 6. First impressions aren't always accurate....by the way .....I survived typhoon yolanda in tanauan leyte


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Kids Asking For Money*



printman said:


> On my last trip I was really surprised as a child came up and asked for money a rare event and next thing I knew the mum came over gave him a smack ( not that I approve of that) and said I am so sorry.


Use extreme caution in giving handouts of money or anything else to a child here in the Philippines. It is a common practice for the police to control these kids.
They ask for money---you give it because you feel sorry for the child. Immediately you are arrested and charged with attempting to pay for child prostitution. As bad as it sounds, it happens. When it does you will have to pay thousands of (US) dollars to make the "problem" go away.
As much as you might want to help-it just is not worth the risk...


----------



## printman (Apr 4, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Use extreme caution in giving handouts of money or anything else to a child here in the Philippines. It is a common practice for the police to control these kids.
> They ask for money---you give it because you feel sorry for the child. Immediately you are arrested and charged with attempting to pay for child prostitution. As bad as it sounds, it happens. When it does you will have to pay thousands of (US) dollars to make the "problem" go away.
> As much as you might want to help-it just is not worth the risk...


Thanks as a matter of course have applied this rule world wide I was actually with a local Filipino when this happened and he was shocked quess like elsewhere in the world certain areas are different to others and in St Pablo begging is not accepted


----------



## printman (Apr 4, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> As many have said before....stay here a yr fulltime before u make decisions...not 3/months not 6. First impressions aren't always accurate....by the way .....I survived typhoon yolanda in tanauan leyte


So pleased you survived that awful event and thanks for the advice


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thx


----------



## printman (Apr 4, 2014)

*return flight query*



Gary D said:


> Printman, you have a couple of choices. You can go in on the 30 day waiver and extend either at the airport on the way in or extend just before your 30 days are up, 7 days before would be good as you don't want to cut it too fine. The other option assuming you have time before your next trip is to get the 59 day visa from the Philippines embassy in London. It was cheaper and saves the hassle later.


Just come back from another trip and have a much better idea about the Philippines and still love the place and the people(most)

I am probably going to apply for the 59 Visa and if after that period of time I still have the same view will retire there but wondered if anyone knows if I can do that on a one way plane flight obviously if I get a return its a considerable expense ( I can only do business class long haul) especially If I decide to stay permanently shortly before i'm due to return


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

printman said:


> Just come back from another trip and have a much better idea about the Philippines and still love the place and the people(most)
> 
> I am probably going to apply for the 59 Visa and if after that period of time I still have the same view will retire there but wondered if anyone knows if I can do that on a one way plane flight obviously if I get a return its a considerable expense ( I can only do business class long haul) especially If I decide to stay permanently shortly before i'm due to return


You're talking about the 59 day tourist visa I assume. With that you can not use a one way ticket. However, you do not need to buy an expensive round trip.

Buy a one way to Manila and a "continuing" flight ticket to say Hong Kong or Singapore. That continuing flight coupon is VERY inexpensive and just goes in the trash can one you arrive here and it's problem solved..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

printman said:


> Just come back from another trip and have a much better idea about the Philippines and still love the place and the people(most)
> 
> I am probably going to apply for the 59 Visa and if after that period of time I still have the same view will retire there but wondered if anyone knows if I can do that on a one way plane flight obviously if I get a return its a considerable expense ( I can only do business class long haul) especially If I decide to stay permanently shortly before i'm due to return


It is a requirement that you have an onward ticket to gain entry to the Philippines, and many other countries come to that. If you try and board with only a one way ticket the airline is likely to turn you away. What you must do is buy a cheap throwaway ticket from one of the Philippine budget airline to somewhere nearby, there usually plenty of offers. It shouldn't cost you more than about $50. Once you have then arrived in the Philippines just throw it in the bin.


----------



## printman (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot brilliant will do that


----------



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I agree with Gary D...don't rush it. I have been coming to the Philippines several times each year and every year for the past five years and each time I stay a little longer. I even made one trip to get off the beaten path of the more big city or touristy areas and just to see how the regular Filipino people live.
> 
> I have been to more than thirty of the bigger islands and have met countless dear friends all across the country.
> 
> ...


Very well stated! And I share the sentiment. 

I visited PI several times as a young US Navy Sailor some 30 years ago. Back then, I too was impressed with the kindness and joy of a people who had little to no material wealth. 

Fast forward to March 2014. This was the month my fiancé and I spent 3 weeks vacationing in her native PI. Now as then, I met a kind and joy filled people who made me feel at home and treated me as one of their own everywhere we went. And that is exactly what forces me to contemplate and weigh the possibility of retiring there some day as does Printman, the originator of this post.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

printman ;
im just back from a month in phil . my first trip there .
never met nicer people !


----------



## wanderingsalsero (May 7, 2013)

I was there for 4 years and mostly didn't like it. The only good thing about the Philippines is that it's fairly easy to stay in the background. Mostly, nobody will pay any attention to you unless you look like you've got money. 

As for crime, while I'm sure there are dangerous areas, generally I found that most Filipinos are too self-absorbed to care about what other people do although it's easy to communicate basic stuff to most people.

Frankly I think the Philippines is much overrated but I'll admit that part of my negative perspective was colored by the fact that I wasn't making much money and had to put up with the drama of living in a lower middle class area of Manila.

I'll tell you something else: The food absolutely sucks. Fruit is not cheap there like you'd think it should be and Filipinos eat a lot of greasy, fried food.

Nevertheless, I can guarantee you that 99.9% of Filipinos think that ALL westerners are rich and sooner or later most of them will try to beg, borrow or steal whatever assets of yours they can get their hands on. I know some here will argue that point but that's what I saw.

The other thing dangerous about the Philippines is that if you're just there for a short while initially you THINK they all speak and understand English... but they don't. But there's two problems: (1) A lot of them don't really understand what you said...they'll just say something to make you think they did. (2) I call it being devious... they call it 'being courteous'....i.e. they'll tell you whatever they think you want to hear or whatever avoids them looking like they don't know something. They're the world's greatest at making excuses and asking for more money or time or whatever.

Frankly I think they're sorta like the Thais (except Thailand is much cleaner generally) in that they only tolerate foreigners because of the money they think we have. But, you can 'rise above it' if you've got at least $1,500 a month to live on...even in Manila you could fairly well get by on that. $2K would be better. 

Having money will allow you to insulate yourself from having to depend on any of them. They're used to being treated rotten by their own people so don't think you have to be 'the generous American'. You don't.

They don't appreciate it anyway and they'll just take more advantage of you. If you can deal with foreigners that's probably a good thing but just be sure to do your due-diligence and check referrals. But even then you need to be careful. If you don't understand something, don't do it because if you ever need help from the official Filipino system you WILL NOT get it

art


----------



## Ponani (Aug 31, 2013)

Previous posters have said it all. Relax, enjoy and do not rush into anything! You need a bit experience here before you jump into anything.


----------



## Ponani (Aug 31, 2013)

Wonderingsalsero, I am so glad you chose to live elsewhere besides the Philippines. Salamat Po!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Smile and appearance of happy*



lefties43332 said:


> As many have said before....stay here a yr fulltime before u make decisions...not 3/months not 6. First impressions aren't always accurate....by the way .....I survived typhoon yolanda in tanauan leyte


Lefties... you have a very good point there, smiling as long as you foot the cost, tip extra big, get over charged on your shopping items and don't you dare complain after months of doing this, for myself it's been a couple decades, that smile can turn upside down in an instant when the resident finds out your not a tourist or an ATM machine, the good old days are gone. There are a few neighbors and family that would like to see me hit the road or go back to the states.

Expat will show up to parties or events and watch your spending, you get another kind of smile and it's not so good, these very same people never pay for anything and they'll be at every single event waiting for Santa Clause or someone else to pay or if you don't show up they send someone over for invitation, basically they're out of booze, cigarettes and food, I've been doing that way to long and I've had enough.

Install a "No Soliciting placard"... I had to do this, I get bugged every single day and night with beggars, church, people who want money for Basketball, booze (people I don't even know) medicine, those with letters from the Barangay for assistance (I get zero assistance from the Barangay, if house is damaged, been told I'm not a registered voter).

I've held birthday parties, holiday events, anniversary and nobody pays, for drinks food but they will still want me to buy them cigarettes, they'll invite some more uninvited friends and take over the party as if it was there's, offering drinks to others from the street or it turns out their buddies are hiding outside the gate, they'll want take home food, kids want candy, cookies, chips it's never enough. Yea it's happy happy for somebody else. 

With all that said...is still prefer living here and things have improved vastly with the "getting used badly again and again" it don't happen as much anymore. 

I'd rather get a smile from someone who respects me and knows me then to accept a smile from those that feel I'm the "Jack pot", the foreigner, Kano he's rich .... lol, sure some of us are but I have a budget.


----------



## tomdham1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Jet Lag,
Have seen this posted by you and others regarding one-way tickets.
I travel back and forth from Abu Dhabi, Singapore and the US all the time to MNL with a one-way ticket because I never know when I will leave or to where I will be going. (I am an international contractor)
I just get stamped in at the airport for the 30 day visa and extend, if necessary, at Immigration at Intramoros.
We, my wife and I, have a home in Imus and I return home regularly.
So what did I miss?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Lefties... you have a very good point there, smiling as long as you foot the cost, tip extra big, get over charged on your shopping items and don't you dare complain after months of doing this, for myself it's been a couple decades, that smile can turn upside down in an instant when the resident finds out your not a tourist or an ATM machine, the good old days are gone. There are a few neighbors and family that would like to see me hit the road or go back to the states.
> 
> Expat will show up to parties or events and watch your spending, you get another kind of smile and it's not so good, these very same people never pay for anything and they'll be at every single event waiting for Santa Clause or someone else to pay or if you don't show up they send someone over for invitation, basically they're out of booze, cigarettes and food, I've been doing that way to long and I've had enough.
> 
> ...


Yes.....seen all that too.....but still prefer it. It is what it is buddy.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

tomdham1 said:


> Hi Jet Lag,
> Have seen this posted by you and others regarding one-way tickets.
> I travel back and forth from Abu Dhabi, Singapore and the US all the time to MNL with a one-way ticket because I never know when I will leave or to where I will be going. (I am an international contractor)
> I just get stamped in at the airport for the 30 day visa and extend, if necessary, at Immigration at Intramoros.
> ...


Hi Tom,

So far is seems you have been lucky when arriving in the country. If immigration should ask you for your return or onward ticket when you arrive here and you have none--they will turn you around and you will leave on the very next flight without leaving the airport.
Furthermore, it is highly unusual and ANY airline would allow you to board a flight to the Philippines without it. If they are discovered doing so it would cost them mega bucks in fines.

If you have actually been doing this, I'd suggest having a one way ticket to anywhere else when you board a flight for the islands. Imagine the hassle etc if you get held by immigration and forced to leave the country..


----------



## tomdham1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> So far is seems you have been lucky when arriving in the country. If immigration should ask you for your return or onward ticket when you arrive here and you have none--they will turn you around and you will leave on the very next flight without leaving the airport.
> Furthermore, it is highly unusual and ANY airline would allow you to board a flight to the Philippines without it. If they are discovered doing so it would cost them mega bucks in fines.
> ...


Hi again Jet Lag,
I have lived here for 6 years and never had a problem with the airlines or immigration. Sometimes I have had further connections to the US or Abu Dhabi, but in the last few years I have not. 
Most recently 2 weeks ago one-way from Abu Dhabi, 3 weeks before that and last November through January one-way from the States.
Maybe I am just lucky!! 
OR when I fill out the immigration form I state that I live here with a local Imus address? 
OR they just see the multitude of Entry and Exit stamps in my passport?
OR they have in the immigration computer that I am just a really nice guy and the family ATM:lol:
Who knows???
Thanks for responding though, you really post some great information for the newbies or wanna-be expats to PI. Also for us veterans!
Keep up the good work!
Thanks again,
Tom


----------



## tomdham1 (Dec 11, 2013)

frankybaby43 said:


> Hi I have lived 6 years in the Philippines, and they are wonderful people.I can give you a lot of advice. *<Snip>*


They really are great people...I have been married to my lovely, caring Wife for 10 years. The family isn't really all that bad.
No thanks on the house. We are happy here in Imus.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

wanderingsalsero said:


> I was there for 4 years and mostly didn't like it. The only good thing about the Philippines is that it's fairly easy to stay in the background. Mostly, nobody will pay any attention to you unless you look like you've got money.
> 
> As for crime, while I'm sure there are dangerous areas, generally I found that most Filipinos are too self-absorbed to care about what other people do although it's easy to communicate basic stuff to most people.
> 
> ...


Rather a lot of uncomfortable trues there in what you are saying. After living in the west for nearly twenty years now the wife is starting to see this now and our retirement plans are gradually changing.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Rather a lot of uncomfortable trues there in what you are saying. After living in the west for nearly twenty years now the wife is starting to see this now and our retirement plans are gradually changing.


Agreed...


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

wanderingsalsero said:


> I was there for 4 years and mostly didn't like it. The only good thing about the Philippines is that it's fairly easy to stay in the background. Mostly, nobody will pay any attention to you unless you look like you've got money.
> 
> As for crime, while I'm sure there are dangerous areas, generally I found that most Filipinos are too self-absorbed to care about what other people do although it's easy to communicate basic stuff to most people.
> 
> ...


I'm convinced after having lived there before and going back and forth for 7 yrs, that it Is a factor of WHERE you live in the PI as to what you will encounter. I would never live smack dab In Manila....for sure things are going to cost more, but when out with my in-laws, fruit was still pretty darn cheap, Especially compared to U.S. prices. Lots of greasy foods, but there is plenty else that is not and easy to find. I think anyone who only gets 1-2 real meals a day is going to grab as many calories as they can in a dish; hence, the overuse of oil in lot of dishes prep. For sure we are "guests"..."rich" guests...there to them and will never get benefit of the doubt in the system, unless you pay off the right people, which just feeds the corruption, but then again, at least you know the rules going in and Do have a leg up in that regard. Although some niceness is faked, the same can easily be said anywhere in the world, including here in U.S. Still, it's better to treat people with kindness and some degree of respect Anywhere you go, until they fail to deserve it. I do the same here in Washington/Seattle. Same applies there and I've found a lot of people Do appreciate the relationship more than the money...I found that out when actually Working there in a capacity that was always working with various agencies within the Phil government, from Barangay all way up through AFP and NBI. You have to learn to read the currents and go With the flow, being willing to change directions as situations dictate. In the end, it's all dependent on Our Own attitude and expectations. Finally, you are right....OUR quality of life there can be Very dependent on how much $$$ We have to operate with. Personally, I can hardly wait....18 months to go, maybe less.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> I'm convinced after having lived there before and going back and forth for 7 yrs, that it Is a factor of WHERE you live in the PI as to what you will encounter. I would never live smack dab In Manila....for sure things are going to cost more, but when out with my in-laws, fruit was still pretty darn cheap, Especially compared to U.S. prices. Lots of greasy foods, but there is plenty else that is not and easy to find. I think anyone who only gets 1-2 real meals a day is going to grab as many calories as they can in a dish; hence, the overuse of oil in lot of dishes prep. For sure we are "guests"..."rich" guests...there to them and will never get benefit of the doubt in the system, unless you pay off the right people, which just feeds the corruption, but then again, at least you know the rules going in and Do have a leg up in that regard. Although some niceness is faked, the same can easily be said anywhere in the world, including here in U.S. Still, it's better to treat people with kindness and some degree of respect Anywhere you go, until they fail to deserve it. I do the same here in Washington/Seattle. Same applies there and I've found a lot of people Do appreciate the relationship more than the money...I found that out when actually Working there in a capacity that was always working with various agencies within the Phil government, from Barangay all way up through AFP and NBI. You have to learn to read the currents and go With the flow, being willing to change directions as situations dictate. In the end, it's all dependent on Our Own attitude and expectations. Finally, you are right....OUR quality of life there can be Very dependent on how much $$$ We have to operate with. Personally, I can hardly wait....18 months to go, maybe less.


I think that pretty well sums it up and truly reflects the thoughts and feelings of most all of us that call these islands our retired home. If not, why else would we continue to call this home? Challenging and frustrating on a daily basis to be sure; but far better than ending up in a home someday and wishing we'd done something else..


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> I'm convinced after having lived there before and going back and forth for 7 yrs, that it Is a factor of WHERE you live in the PI as to what you will encounter. I would never live smack dab In Manila....for sure things are going to cost more, but when out with my in-laws, fruit was still pretty darn cheap, Especially compared to U.S. prices. Lots of greasy foods, but there is plenty else that is not and easy to find. I think anyone who only gets 1-2 real meals a day is going to grab as many calories as they can in a dish; hence, the overuse of oil in lot of dishes prep. For sure we are "guests"..."rich" guests...there to them and will never get benefit of the doubt in the system, unless you pay off the right people, which just feeds the corruption, but then again, at least you know the rules going in and Do have a leg up in that regard. Although some niceness is faked, the same can easily be said anywhere in the world, including here in U.S. Still, it's better to treat people with kindness and some degree of respect Anywhere you go, until they fail to deserve it. I do the same here in Washington/Seattle. Same applies there and I've found a lot of people Do appreciate the relationship more than the money...I found that out when actually Working there in a capacity that was always working with various agencies within the Phil government, from Barangay all way up through AFP and NBI. You have to learn to read the currents and go With the flow, being willing to change directions as situations dictate. In the end, it's all dependent on Our Own attitude and expectations. Finally, you are right....OUR quality of life there can be Very dependent on how much $$$ We have to operate with. Personally, I can hardly wait....18 months to go, maybe less.


WELL SAID NB99!!!!! Well said...I have spent so much time in the Philippines these past four or five years I feel physically sick at times...missing what I have come to know there...the people, the weather, the food...and most of all, my fiancee! I regard the Philippines as my retirement home and I can't wait to be there for good in about 66 more days, (and counting). I've spent the past year selling my house and business here in the US and liquidating my assets and preparing for what I believe is my ultimate retirement choice.

The Philippines is not for everyone but its my choice and I have a great faithful and caring woman standing beside me and I get along great with her family and I am looking forward to all of the adjustments I will need to make...

I further believe that we each have a certain amount of control to make our surroundings and our immediate living environment what we want it to be regardless of our economic standing and I plan on touching the lives of those around me just as they have touched my life and made me a better person for it!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> I think that pretty well sums it up and truly reflects the thoughts and feelings of most all of us that call these islands our retired home. If not, why else would we continue to call this home? Challenging and frustrating on a daily basis to be sure; but far better than ending up in a home someday and wishing we'd done something else..


Challenging and frustrating.....u nailed it......wouldnt be fun otherwise!!


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I started coming here with my wife, shortly after the 1986 EDSA Revolt, and since then we would usually come over here once each year. We finally settled here permanently in January of 2013. Sometimes when I was just visiting here, I knew that I was getting gouged by people, but I let it slide off my back, because everyone was having a good time, and I knew that I was going to go back to the states in a week or two anyway. 

Also, after we settled here permanently, we picked up the party once again, and we spent a lot of money taking people places, and feeding everyone, but we had to cut that off, because we were spending too much. Once we cut off the flow, a lot people's attitudes changed, and one of my nieces told my wife that she didn't like me, because I'm no longer giving any gifts. These days I get the cold shoulder most of the time, but I've learned to live with it. 

The other thing is that the area where we settled evolved a lot from the time when we first planned on moving here. Thirty years ago it wasn't so densely populated, but today it is like an overrun poorly planned village. I witnessed the changes during my visits, but it really didn't sink in until I started to live here permanently. During my earlier trips I didn't mind getting stuck behind a jeepney while he unloads passengers in the middle of the road, but when you have to deal with that each and every day, it gets old! It takes a lot more patience to live here permanetly, than it does to just visit. 

Right now as I'm typing this, I'm looking out my window, there's a nice breeze coming off the sea, the sky is a shade of dark blue you don't generally see up north, and I can see a row of coconut trees growing along the highway near my house. It has its ups and downs, but to live here permanently takes a lot of patience.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Immense patience no doubt....the one thing that has my asawa worries about me since I'm not normally the most patient person in everyday working life grind, but I also know from having lived in other places and certainly working in and temp living in a lot of "poo holes" around the world, that I am able to adjust as needed. I'm hoping that although I do value my time, that in retirement, I certainly should have More "time" on my hands (and something to read). Even then, we plan on coming back to U.S. part of every summer and fall for some baseball, football and "adjustment" time....and get away from the rainy season. Even with all that, I already know that "reality" can be a whole 'nother matter.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

It is what you make of it for sure. Yes you will get grifted in the beginning until you understand the body language and you start listening to your get. Yes you will never shake the "rich" monacher no matter how you live and spend. Yes you will always be seen as the emergency fund. 

However, the benefits for me far outweigh the detractors. I hardly need any meds any more whereas when I was in the US I could go through them like candy. I have my moments of stress here but it's usually because I have set unrealistic expections (expecting something to be done to a Western Standard). There is a lot of poor labor quality over here but remind yourself on how much you are paying for it (300p?). I enjoy the climate (even better than Florida was). The islands are beautiful and have some great people. I am always in awe of the natural beauty (the mountains, the jungle and ocean) and would never trade living here for anything.

Patience is the key to life here. Making some great friends is just as important. Being able to sound out advice with friends helps you destress and get a better understanding.

I have seen a lot of foreigners come and go (especially as of late). Usually they leave when the rose tinted glasses break. But I also have seen an equal amount stay. Those people are usually the risk takers, and flexible types that make them successful in whatever they choose to endeavor.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> So far is seems you have been lucky when arriving in the country. If immigration should ask you for your return or onward ticket when you arrive here and you have none--they will turn you around and you will leave on the very next flight without leaving the airport.
> Furthermore, it is highly unusual and ANY airline would allow you to board a flight to the Philippines without it. If they are discovered doing so it would cost them mega bucks in fines.
> ...



Yeah I've never been asked either but since I work for an airline it is a huge fine if that airline lets you get on their plane without that onward ticket and it's caught.


----------



## tomdham1 (Dec 11, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Yeah I've never been asked either but since I work for an airline it is a huge fine if that airline lets you get on their plane without that onward ticket and it's caught.


Hi cvgtpc1,
Thank you for responding!
The only thing I can think of is that I say I am going home! (Oh yeah, I am a really nice guy.  )
I have never been questioned by Etihad, Delta, Singapore Air, Lufthansa or any other airlines inbound our outbound.
I have never had a problem with immigration in AUH, ATL, IAH or MNL airports.
I don't know why.
I do not have my PI e-card or driver's license yet. I tried to get them but I have to stay here at least 3 months consecutively to acquire. I work and travel too much and cannot stay here for 3 months at a time. (even though this has been my permanent home for 6 years)
I just recently received my permanent Buhay na Tubig Barangay resident ID card but that was just 2 weeks ago.
I am not living here on retirement or pension. I live here because my Wife (and my Aspin dog, Jamil) and my Home are here and I like it and will probably always live here.
Again, I do not know why I seem to be the only person that can fly to MNL one way from anywhere in the world with NO problems.
I just gave you as much detail as I can...what else is there???
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

tomdham1 said:


> Hi cvgtpc1,
> Thank you for responding!
> The only thing I can think of is that I say I am going home! (Oh yeah, I am a really nice guy.  )
> I have never been questioned by Etihad, Delta, Singapore Air, Lufthansa or any other airlines inbound our outbound.
> ...


You're just lucky? What else can be said lol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

tomdham1 said:


> Hi cvgtpc1,
> Thank you for responding!
> The only thing I can think of is that I say I am going home! (Oh yeah, I am a really nice guy.  )
> I have never been questioned by Etihad, Delta, Singapore Air, Lufthansa or any other airlines inbound our outbound.
> ...





cvgtpc1 said:


> You're just lucky? What else can be said lol


Lucky is the word and that kinda luck will surly run out. Immigration is continually turning people back at airports for this reason and fining the airlines.

*It is advised here that ALL travellers entering the country do so by staying within the legal guidelines to avoid a very expensive mistake*


----------

